# Seasons Greetings



## LabanB (Dec 22, 2001)

Hi All,

   I would like to extend the warmest of the seasons greetings to you and all of your families at this festive time. 

   May the New Year bring all that you wish for and a better world for us all.

From the members of the Laban Baston Eskrima Club, Newcastle upon Tyne, England.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 23, 2001)

I would also like to wish everyone (including Gou & Mao) a safe and happy holidays!

:angel: :drinkbeer :cheers: 

PS we need Christmas smiles Kaith!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis


----------

